# New Planted Tank



## RavenofNi (Jun 30, 2005)

Hi all, 

First post, leading to my first serious tank (I've got a 10 gallon learner tank that has done well and been stable about 4 months and am dying for something bigger with more room to play!)

Im thinking to get a 55 gallon tank this weekend or comming week. My plan so far is to get flourite for the substrate and cut that 50/50 with gravel. From my calculations I need about 30lbs. of substrate for this affair, does that sound right ?

Additionally, for presentation, will this mix be good enough ? I have been reading that Tahitian Moon sand is a very good presentation, should I get some of this to lay on top, or will that even make sense on top of this substrate ?

Any comments are welcome! I plan to use them and take pleanty of pictures to show what I come up with. I hope to become a long time APC member 

Thanks all!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Welcome aboard!!!

Sounds like you have a pretty big project ahead of you. My two cents is to not get a 55. I think that the front to back of a 55 is very limiting. I like something in the 18" range of front to back.

Look at a:
40 - 36x18x16
50 - 36x18x18
65 - 36x18x24
75 - 48x18x21

I think you can see what is the same about all these  

Good luck with whatever you choose!!! There are plenty of smart people here to help you achieve the your goals.
jB


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't think 30lbs is going to cut it - more like 4 times that amount. Also, flourite is pretty sharp (for fish like corys). Go a little more expensive with the eco-complete, and top it off with Onyx sand (T. Barr likes this one, too). When the two mix it's not very noticeable because they are the same color.

One of the nice things about ADA is measurements by volume. It would be nice if US distributors went the same way (or at least included the measurement).


----------



## RavenofNi (Jun 30, 2005)

turbomkt: 4 Times ? I was thinking to cut this 50/50 with gravel (save $). Wouldnt this result in nearly 240lbs of substrate ?

As for sharpness, my goal is to start this as a plant on only tank (mabey a few fish) and get a nice carpet going. Im looking @ Hemianthus Callitrichoides for this..any thoughts ?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I thought you were talking 30 lbs total between the two.

How deep are you looking to have your substrate? I was using 4" for my estimate.


----------



## RavenofNi (Jun 30, 2005)

Sounds like I need to go 4inches if that is what you were thinking as an average...is that accurate ? Do you see any problems with cutting the flourite to keep the cost down ?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Nothing says you HAVE to do flourite or eco-complete, etc. I tried the sand over flourite with my 50g. Liked it until moving plants brought flourite on top of the sand. Now I'm happy with the eco-complete/black look in my 10g. If I redo the 50g, I'll probably go EC and onyx sand. If I went cheap, my personal choice would be pure sand. It's got its own problems, but other advantages, too.

The most important part is getting something that will hold your plants. After that, you need to like how it looks even if you plan on a cover plant like HC...because you might not always have it covered 

$.02


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Try cutting the Flourite with Shultz Aquatic Soil available from Home Depot. I agree with Jason the dimensions of a 55 gallon. Get something with more depth or you'll just have a wall of plants. The Oceanic 58 gallon is my favorite tank size right now...if I only had more room.


----------



## RavenofNi (Jun 30, 2005)

Alright, 

So I've determined I cannot go with a kit tank set on this, as they seem to come with 15W lights, and I think this will be counterproductive to my goals of plant growth..

So, Im looking @ getting a 50/60 gallon tank from a local store, then getting everything else seperate. Can you guys help me in choosing lighting?

Im not seeing anything in flourscent that would do the lighting that I see reccomened (2.5Watts/gallon on the LOW end, is that right?)

Then, I see Metal Halide, but that STARTS at watts above what I need, and then I see Compact Flourscent, but that seems to be 300$ for the housing which is outta my price range so Im hoping you all can suggest!


ANY other thoughts to a beginner would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!
chrisj


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Retrofit kits. Try http://ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm. And 2 watts per gallon is a good starting point. You should be able to use 65w bulbs on the 55w fixture for a little more light.

They also sell hoods for the lights to go into...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Chris, you can also just have an open top tank without a cover or canopy and use a coralife 36" pc light. I recommend you get the 2x96 watt fixture and just run one bulb to start out with.


----------



## RavenofNi (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks Turbomkt!

[Edit]Can you link me to what you are refering to above ? I think I would need that same 300$ PC hood for that, wouldnt I ?

So, Im looking @ PetSmart tonight, 55 Gallon tank, with 2 1/2 width hoods (I think these are 24inchs each?)

So, I need to get to kits to retrofit those, does the Item 30551 (1x 55 Watt) look like what I would need? http://ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm , this would give me 110 watts, is that enough?

Also, have you used the kits ? Are they fairly easy for the non-engineer type to install ?

Thanks again for putting up with the newbie questions!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I've got their 2x13 kit coming...and have used similar kits before (2x55 + 2x36 on my 50g) and they aren't very difficult.

I'm not sure about the hoods you've seen at petsmart. They only go half way across?


----------



## RavenofNi (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, the tank is a 55G with a plastic divider across its width @ the center of its length, so that each 1/2 of the tank has its own hood/bulbs.

Can you give any opinions on the JEBO brand ? For instance I see: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?lighting&1120389601 is a significant cost savings, but said savings would seem 'to good to be true'.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

First off...don't get that particular one. The actinics won't do you any good. Look for lights that are between 6500K and 10000K.

But I would definitely look at stuff like that. A definite savings by going with some of those kits (But sometimes you really do get what you pay for). Jebo is known for "knock-offs".

I don't know that using the existing 24" hoods and adding a third light is an option. I think the best option would be a new hood and lights (maybe don't pay for the two hoods if they come separately?)


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

The Kits from A&H supply are amazingly easy to install and put together.

I make housing from 1/4" thick popular hobby wood sold at Lowes/Home Depot etc, they will even cut it for you there. I tack it together with some small screws or brads, pre drill the holes. Paint with a base then the final coat and always add a polyurethane clear coat at the end, this will make the finish last and make it easy to clean.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

